# Plexiglass Windows



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Will you show me pictures of your plexiglass windows you have in your coops? I want to make two of them and need ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry I dont have windows in my coop.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Me neither!


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

My plans include hardware mesh across the entire opening of the window and plexiglass over the window frame itself. That way I can keep the windows open during summer and closed during rain or winter. I don't know if that made sense. But it will be kind of like a normal window for your home.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I did that at first. I put hinges on the plexiglass but then it started to crack. I should have framed the plexiglass in wood. Was happy to switch to a real window as it was much easier to see through. I found some porch or camp windows that switch out to screens in the summer.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

I went ahead and put one in the front for light that doesn't open.









And I added one on the side framed in wood that can be propped open or latched shut (still need to put the latches on)


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That is really nice! Was that a kit or did you do it free style?


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> That is really nice! Was that a kit or did you do it free style?


It start off as a dog house. =)


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I used hot glue on mine. Only 6 mos in, but holding well so far.


----------

